# C. Noritoi 'East Kalimantan' spathe



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Just noticed this guy this morning, now I have to give credit where credit is due. I purchased a few crypts from Bill (saddletramp) about two weeks ago, even sent me some oak leaf mold, and told me his substrate recipe. I simply repotted and placed in my tank lol. So credit is all Bills, thought this spathe was pretty cool. Thanks again Bill.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice flower. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice, Den! Still, you should take some of the credit for not messing things up too badly! Lol! Looks great, man!


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Den, you are like the Karate Kid! Remember, "wax on, wax off"?
Congrats on the nice job. Often times, the spathes fail to open when shocked by being pulled and shipped and repotted.
Obviously, this plant was glad to get to a better place - your loving care!!
Nice photos!
Bill


----------

